
Posterous now has a fresh new homepage design, highlights shift from just email - dwynings
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/08/22/posterous-now-has-a-fresh-new-homepage-design/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jasonlotito
Why not just link to Posterous, you know, the subject of the story, instead of
a blog?

~~~
robryan
Has some minor, quiet obvious observations. Saying that though your average
techcrunch article serves up about the same.

